# Singing Pumpkin Animation



## iHalloween

*Singing Pumpkin Animation for your projector!*

I'm not a professional animator... I'm not selling this nor is the music licensed. I am merely posting this as a sort of "prop" that I did on my own. I can't stop *YOU* from using it (wink wink nudge nudge)! If you do use it, and of course I can't stop you cuz I don't know where you live, please post a video... you thief! Not that you would use it... but if you do...

HERE


----------



## iHalloween

Ok... I couldn't resist... So here it is on one of my foam pumpkins... enjoy!

[nomedia="http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCXOXcJKhA"]301 Moved Permanently[/nomedia]


----------



## Lilly

I like that ..but I won't steal it ..
the end is cool


----------



## Dr Morbius

I like it, but the download link won't work. I'm not above petty theft, but when there's nothing to steal, well no crime no foul, eh?


----------



## turtle2778

Thats pretty cool. I like the song too.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nice job! I really like the "breakdown" effect.


----------



## mymania

Awesome!


----------



## iHalloween

Sorry for being so slow to reply... Our Halloween party is this Saturday so I'm kinda busy! Did anyone else try the link? It works for me... I will have to work on it next week so hold on... I'd really love to see it on someone elses pumpkin!!!


----------



## Ghostess

THat was great... wish I wasn't already so far behind.. that'd so be on my list of things to add to the display this year!


----------



## mshelene

looks like the download link (with instructions?) doesn't work for PCs since it's a quicktime movie.


----------



## iHalloween

OH... D'oh! Well... I'm also very far behind.. I think I need to start Nov 1 from now on LOL... this was my first attempt with animation so I'm sure I'll be better at it next year!


----------



## Moon Dog

Worked just fine for me on my PC... looks great!


----------



## iHalloween

Thanks!


----------

